# Business Travel Tips



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

It is a huge pain in the arse for business people to expense cash expenses. Corporate travel cards automate everything...I exclusively use Lyft for business travel for this one reason. A good business traveler learns the rules for tipping in the region/ country they go and acts accordingly...Lyft makes this much easier....I don't want a huge stack of cash to get thru ride, baggage, hotel, maid etc... = nightmare. Any company that can add tipping options to my corporate card in an expeditious manner wins. This is 10X as important in 3rd world or countries where credit cards are risky and less welcome.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bingo, this is why I never tipped when I was a pax with Uber. On my last trip, I did Lyft exclusively so I could tip and got a receipt. I don't have have a company card, need receipts for reimbursement.


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

My company doesn't ask for receipts up to 75 bucks. If I'm on a business trip, I'll take Uber and have a little cash on me for tips, then i'll submit a repayment voucher at what a taxi plus tip would have been.


----------

